# police caution - BUNAC working visa



## liam_bulloch (Feb 22, 2011)

Alright guys.

I was arrested last year, [may] for drunk / disorderly. No fighting, damage, nothing like that. Just a few choice words exchanged with a police officer.
I was arrested and cautioned, i paid the standard penalty fine and it was forgotten about.

During my visa app, it asked me if i have been charged/arrested or cautioned with any offence, so i said yes and gave brief details.

They have now stuck my application on hold for 72 hrs.
Does anyone have any info on any of this ? 
Reckon i'll be okay to still enter Canada ?

I'm panicked  It was something so unbelievable minor.


Hope someone can help.


Regards.


Liam.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

liam_bulloch said:


> Alright guys.
> 
> I was arrested last year, [may] for drunk / disorderly. No fighting, damage, nothing like that. Just a few choice words exchanged with a police officer.
> I was arrested and cautioned, i paid the standard penalty fine and it was forgotten about.
> ...


Hopefully you'll get an assessment officer with some heart but you should be prepared to be declined. I suspect your application/information has been escalated for a decision.


----------



## liam_bulloch (Feb 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Hopefully you'll get an assessment officer with some heart but you should be prepared to be declined. I suspect your application/information has been escalated for a decision.



BUNAC have now released it back to me to complete. Once i fill it in here, I then print off the actual visa forms and send it to the embassy in France.

Was i right to include it in my application?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

liam_bulloch said:


> BUNAC have now released it back to me to complete. Once i fill it in here, I then print off the actual visa forms and send it to the embassy in France.
> 
> Was i right to include it in my application?


You were absolutely correct to disclose it. If you hadn't and was discovered it would completely wreck your chances. However, much good luck. Hope you enjoy/have a great time while you're here.


----------



## liam_bulloch (Feb 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Hope you enjoy/have a great time while you're here.


Wait, so you think I will get in? I'm applying for a year long working holiday visa.


Thanks for your speedy replies, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

liam_bulloch said:


> Wait, so you think I will get in? I'm applying for a year long working holiday visa.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your speedy replies, i really appreciate it.


I'm assuming that, as your application has been released for completion, that you've passed the first hurdle. Hopefully I'm correct but when you're dealing with human bureaucrats anything can happen.


----------



## liam_bulloch (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks my mate. 
I'll keep you looped.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Did you get a police certificate and send that to bunac? I am assuming not...

The current visa process requires that you supply a current (within last 12 months I think) police certificate with your application. This will mean this will show up anyway...

I think Bunac checked this internally within their organisation before taking any of your money (it may well be they called someone at the embassy to confirm, I'm just guessing though)

Frequently Asked Questions – International Experience Canada


----------



## liam_bulloch (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info mate.


----------

